# garage door opener



## anon1234 (Dec 9, 2020)

Just wondering if I could get some help designing a plc program. i have been trying to create one but am struggling. 
1 when up button is pressed the door will rise
2.when the stop button is pressed it must not override the limit switch.
3. if the door is stopped anywhere between limits it must be possible to raise or lower it from the stoped postion.
4. if the door strikes an object on the way down a safety bar on the bottom will activate a limit switch that will activate a limit switch that will cause the door to return to the fully open position. the down button must not override the down limit swtich.

I have drawings of what i think is correct i can message them to somebody so the csn hsves look


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Do you want us to do all your home work?

FYI, this could also be done many different ways depending on the PLC and the software it uses. Plus anyone in need of a garage opener other than school would buy one for cheap.


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

I did that project in my fourth year too. I think it's pretty standard across schools. Are you using micrologix 500?


----------



## anon1234 (Dec 9, 2020)

mofos be cray said:


> I did that project in my fourth year too. I think it's pretty standard across schools. Are you using micrologix 500?


its a program called domoredesign


----------



## mofos be cray (Nov 14, 2016)

Did you draw it out with boolian logic? That helps some people.


----------



## anon1234 (Dec 9, 2020)

mofos be cray said:


> Did you draw it out with boolian logic? That helps some people.


no i have not tried that i will though thank you


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

anon1234 said:


> no i have not tried that i will though thank you


And While you're at it, fill out your profile as per the user sign up agreement. You will find a lot of people are cautious of the FNG's because handyman/ homeowners try and do illegal things and get the rest of us in trouble and give real professionals a bad name when we have to charge accordingly to fix their mistakes they get off of DIY forums.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Action - permissive - result.

action - press up button (is that press and release or press and hold).

permissive - stop button not pressed - stop limit not ???? (depends if stop limit is N/O or N/C).

Action - start motor and possibly latch/seal up button depending if its press and release. 

next action

Its always a good idea to point out what programming language you are using


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Welcome
Hint
Think logic, ask your self. What if, then do, else do this.
Do one thing at a time.
Stop button, Up limit ,Up button- Coil in- then add holding contact in. 
Repeat for down.
Then add safety limit.

3 lines of code using less that 15 instructions.
Cowboy


----------



## SCR (Mar 24, 2019)

just the cowboy said:


> Welcome
> Hint
> Think logic, ask your self. What if, then do, else do this.
> Do one thing at a time.
> ...





anon1234 said:


> no i have not tried that i will though thank you


If all else fails, there is a garage door opener program in the Do-more help section for Stage Control.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

mofos be cray said:


> Did you draw it out with boolean logic? That helps some people.


Boolean with programming.

(fify)


----------

